
“Summa de Arithmetica, Geometria, Proportioni Et Proportionalita” to be sold - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2019/06/04/a-revolutionary-treatise-goes-on-the-block
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/6J5dp](http://archive.is/6J5dp)

[https://outline.com/ngkMLt](https://outline.com/ngkMLt)

------
davidw
The guy certainly made his mark, and lived in interesting times. I enjoyed
this book, reviewed here, on Pacioli and that era:

[https://davids-book-reviews.blogspot.com/2012/12/double-
entr...](https://davids-book-reviews.blogspot.com/2012/12/double-entry-how-
merchants-of-venice.html)

~~~
rostifar
"The Measure of Reality: Quantification and Western Society" by Alfred Crosby
is another great book on this subject.

------
gwern
FWIW, I recently scanned a translation of the double-entry ledger part:
[https://www.gwern.net/docs/bitcoin/1963-brown-
pacioloonaccou...](https://www.gwern.net/docs/bitcoin/1963-brown-
pacioloonaccounting.pdf)

